# Seoul 2008



## Dene (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm surprised this hasn't been mentioned yet, there were some good results, including a new OH WR! Lee Seung-Woon got a single solve of 14.34, beating Yu Nakajima's 14.56.

All results here.


----------



## Harris Chan (Sep 23, 2008)

Woot go Korea! Japan Open is coming up soon too, we'll see if Tomy or the others can rival it.


----------



## pjk (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice new OH WR. Also a nice 54 sec 4x4 avg, and 1:32 5x5 avg.


----------

